# Apprenticeship interview



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

Seems good. lol How can 81/100 be bad? When you say you'll be taking classes what do you mean? 

My local didn't score that way. But I can't think 81/100 would be bad. If you did well on the oral interview you should be alright. That's generally the most important part.


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

Yeah, that's a solid B


----------



## Dyltb (Nov 25, 2015)

I more so wasn't entirely sure how you guys thought this would rank along with other scores you know of. One of my interviewers said it wouldn't be a bad idea to take an osha class, as well as a tech math course just as a refresher course.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

Dyltb said:


> I more so wasn't entirely sure how you guys thought this would rank along with other scores you know of. One of my interviewers said it wouldn't be a bad idea to take an osha class, as well as a tech math course just as a refresher course.


Don't be afraid to go to your local community college to bone up on your general Ed subjects and don't be afraid to get a tutor. (tutor for ea subject if necessary) also take(management classes ,supervisor classes, air conditioning, mechanical,etc go to school till you're blue in the face,then go some more)Don't be afraid to donate some time to Habitat for Humanity also (looks good on your resume)
:thumbup::thumbup:
Keeps you out of trouble
:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Dyltb (Nov 25, 2015)

Good advice, thank you everyone! Much appreciated


----------

